# Help With local (florida) plant IDs



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

Four plants from a local lake. 

Well, dang. Having trouble uploading from my phone, I don't guess I could email them to someone to post for me? Please pm me if so..


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think you may need to wait until you can take some clearer pics.


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow, they do look horrible. They looked much better on my phone. Does anyone know of any good databases I could use?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If you go to photos and then user personal galleries, you can host them here. Irfanview is a decent free photo editor, or you can use PS Express on your phone (free) to clean them up. It's an iPhone app, but there may be that or something like it for Android, etc.

Second one looks like it's probably _Bacopa monnieri_, and the reddish plant is likely _Ludwigia arcuata_ (nice find!). The others are a bit tougher for now.


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks. One of the others will likely never be ID's, but another is really puzzling me. It lookslike a long-stemmed glosso growing from a crown.. Or some sort of crypt... 

The leaves seem to grow from a crown to a length of about 4 inches. The tips of the leaves are oval, similiar to a long-leaved glosso or submerged marsilea. Any ideas?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Could be a _Ranunculus_ or any number of things. I just can't say from the photo. Things that are already familiar are one thing, but you'd really need flowering/fruiting specimens for new stuff.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree that Ranunculus is a good possibility. Also might just be an immature Nasturtium (watercress). I've seen young specimens throw out scraggly, single leaves before...they typically turn into the classic compound leaves when the plant matures.

In any case, your mystery plant looks young, and all sorts of young plants are virtually indistinguishable. If you can grow it out at least to the point where we can see mature growth (thought flowers would be ideal, of course), we could maybe offer a better idea.


----------

